# Roccat Kave und Windows 7 64 bit



## Céraa (22. September 2010)

hi,
also ich habe jetzt das Roccat Kave 5.1 Headset und i-wie funktioniert das nicht. ich habe alles richtig angeschlossen ( also die chinch-stecker und den usb-anschluss). 
die 4 regler für center, front, rear und sub funtzen auch, allerdings der lautsträrke-regler und die mic-mute-taste funtzen nicht.
aber das ist nicht das größte problem: wenn ich versuche über ts zu sprechen (oder i-was aufzunehmen) ist da ein lautes rauschen, das is wirklich extrem laut, viel lauter als mein sprechen und das sprechen hört man auch kaum, weil das so leise ist.
ich habe als betriebssystem windows 7 als 64 bit version und ein Asus-Motherboard mit Via-HD Audio Deck (VT1708...
bitte helft mir...der sound von dem headset is ja super, aber wenns nich funzt is das ja keinen penny wert.

mfg


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. September 2010)

Hmm also bei mir wars mal genrell bei Headsets so das wenn ich sprach
andere Leute das hörten was ich hörte. Denke das ist nicht der Fall.

Problem war falsche einstellungen beim Soundtreiber (Realtek HD).


Hast du dich schon an den Support gewendet?
http://www.roccat.org/Support/Support/Support-Form/


----------



## Céraa (22. September 2010)

also das problem hab ich nich....ich hab auch schon alle soundkarten- / soundtreiber-einstellungen durchprobiert und es hilft nichts...

ja, an den support hab ich mich schon gewendet, aber das dauert so ewig, bis die sich melden.


----------

